# Pumpe - wie lange soll sie laufen?



## fidomatz (2. Aug. 2008)

Hallo!

Wir haben unseren kleinen Gartenteich erst in diesem Frühjahr angelegt. Wir haben auch eine Pumpe mit Uvc Lampe. 

Läßt man die Pumpe durchgehend laufen? Oder reicht es auch nur tagsüber, wenn es heiß ist? 
Der Teich ist etwas trübe, und ich habe so komisches grünes Schmier da drin erspäht. Das ist wohl eine Alge und die soll sich ja nicht vermehren. 

Ach, und ich mache die täglich sauber, aber das Granulat ist schon ziemlich dunkel, wann muß man das wechseln und was kann man denn da noch reinlegen? (auf dem Granulat liegt so eine Schwammmatte)

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange soll sie laufen?*

hallo Fidomatz, 

ich nehme mal an Du hast ausser der UVC auch noch einen Filter dazwischen !? 
In diesem Filter sollen sich Bakterien bilden, die die Wasserreinigung übernehmen. 
Wenn Du den Filter 
- täglich saubermachst 
- oder die Pumpe längere Zeit abstellst 
vernichtst Du Bakterien. 
Das macht also beides wenig Sinn. 

Stell doch mal Deinen Filter kurz vor, so wie Du das beschreibst, vielleicht ein völlig unbrauchbares Teil. Fotos vom Teich, von den Algen, vom Filter helfen uns um Dir bessere Auskünfte zu geben. Beschreib auch mal genau, wie und was Du jeden Tag sauber machst und was für Granulat Du meinst. 

Das Filtermedien dunkel werden muss nichts schlechtes sein, das sind u.U. einfach nur die gewollten Bakterienstämme. 

Gruß 
Wolf

edit: habe gerade noch den anderen Thread von Dir gelesen... wenn welke blätter oder Blüten in den Teich fallen ist das wie Dünger und begünstigt Algenwachstum.


----------



## klaus59 (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange soll sie laufen?*

Hi Fidomatz,
wenn du einen Filter neben der uv-Lampe hast soll er auch 24 Stunden laufen. Den Filter mußt du normalerweise erst reinigen wenn die Durchflussmenge, sichtbar weniger wird. Wenn du den Filter alle paar tage reinigen mußt, ist der Filter zu klein. Wenn der Teich trotz uv Licht trübe wird ist vielleicht die Lampe defekt sie darf nicht ohne die Pumpe laufen da sie sonst überhitzt. Der Glaskolben muß immer von Wasser ümspühlt werden. Wenn du den Filter abstellst vorher immer erst die Lampe ausschalten! 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## robsig12 (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange soll sie laufen?*



			
				klaus59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Fidomatz,
> wenn du einen Filter neben der uv-Lampe hast soll er auch 24 Stunden laufen. Den Filter mußt du normalerweise erst reinigen wenn die Durchflussmenge, sichtbar weniger wird. Wenn du den Filter alle paar tage reinigen mußt, ist der Filter zu klein. Wenn der Teich trotz uv Licht trübe wird ist vielleicht die Lampe defekt sie darf nicht ohne die Pumpe laufen da sie sonst überhitzt. Der Glaskolben muß immer von Wasser ümspühlt werden. Wenn du den Filter abstellst vorher immer erst die Lampe ausschalten!
> 
> Gruß Klaus


Du meinst aber die Pumpe ausschalten? oder?


----------



## klaus59 (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange soll sie laufen?*

Hi Robert,
sorry, natürlich die Pumpe. 
Gruß Klaus


----------



## fidomatz (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange soll sie laufen?*

An Wuzzel / Wolf:

Also: Der Teich sieht aus wie auf meinem Bild, klein eben... die Algen sind so mini grüne Schmieren, die kann man auch nicht "fangen" und fotographiern auch nicht :-(

Zur Pumpe: Es ist ein Teichfilter RNZ1400-11 (schwarzer Kasten mit Schlauch/Pumpe dran). Im Kasten liegen Filtersteine (sehen aus wie Kies, ist wohl Granulat), darüber ein Filterschwamm (so ein blaues Teil, wie ein Spülschwamm). Das Wasser wird hochgepumpt und regnet dann auf die Steine und den Schwamm drauf. Die UV-C Lampe hat 11 Watt.

Ich habe jeden Tag den Kasten ausgespült, die Steine und den Schwamm so lange durchgespült, bis nur noch klares Wasser kam. Das war ja wohl leider nicht so gut!!!! Ich habe halt gedacht, dass das nur Schlamm ist, und dass dann die Reinigung nicht mehr funktioniert. 

Also, jetzt einfach nichts mehr machen? Und Pumpe Tag und Nacht laufen lassen?

Lg Andrea


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange soll sie laufen?*

Genau richtig... und wenn Du saubermachst (so wie Klaus schrieb, erst wenn der Wasserdurchfluss weniger wird) dann auch nicht klinisch rein, sondern am besten mit teichwasser nur den groben schmutz ausspülen. Das Teichwasser dann natuerlich nicht mehr zurück in den Teich  

Der Filter ist natürlich wirklich eher nen Spielzeug, von der Größe her, aber so werden sie ja fast an jeder Ecke angeboten. Für den Anfang reichts vermutlich. 

Bitte auf keinen Fall mehr Fische einsetzen, lieber noch ein paar Pflanzen mehr ! 

Und ein paar Algen sind bei dem warmen wetter in jedem Teich, die stören nicht. Muss eben am Teich nicht alles klinisch rein sein. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## fidomatz (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange soll sie laufen?*

@ Wolf:

Danke, das hat mir echt viel geholfen. Die Pumpe ist wirklich ein Einsteiger-Modell, aber der Teich ist auch eher aus einer Laune entstanden, daher bin ich dann schnell in den nächsten Baumarkt und habe was geholt!

Sollen auch nicht mehr Fische werden. 

An Pfanzen habe ich die drei Seerosen, dann so eine Grünpflanze, die wächst aus der Zwiebel mit lila Blüten, irgendwas mit Ponte oder so...und anfangs nur zwei  __ Rohrkolben-__ Binsen, die haben sich jezt in den drei Monaten schon auf 6 vermehrt. 

Wie man sieht, ich habe nicht so die Ahnung. Noch eine Frage: wieviel Prozent (so ungefähr) sollten denn bei so einem Teich bewachsen sein?

Lg Andrea


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange soll sie laufen?*

Die Pflanzen haben mit "Technik am Teich"  nicht viel zu tun. 
Stell die Frage im entsprechenden Unterforum und Du bekommst mehr und bessere Antworten (die Pflanzenprofis lesen nicht alle  bei Technik) 

Mit dem __ Rohrkolben könnte es Probleme geben wegen der spitzen Wurzeln, am besten mal im passenden Unterforum mit Bildern von den Pflanzen / und vom Teich fragen was man verbessern kann. 

Pflanzen so viel wie möglich, Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest fehlen dir noch komplett.


----------



## fidomatz (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange soll sie laufen?*

Ok, Danke, werde die Fragen da stellen.

Aber noch eine letzte Frage: soll der Filter dann auch im Winter durchlaufen?

Lg Andrea


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange soll sie laufen?*

Hallo Andrea, 

das wäre der Idealfall. 
Dein Filter würde aber beim ersten Frost zufrieren und die UVC könnte kaputt gehen. Also sollte der reingeholt werden im Winter. Hat den Nachteil das der Filter im Frühjahr eben neu einlaufen muss, das geht bei einem bestehenden Teich aber schneller als bei einem eingefahrenen. 

Reinholen, saubermachen, Pumpe frostfrei in einem Eimer mit Wasser lagern. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange soll sie laufen?*

Hallo Andrea,
ich stimme Wuzzel zu. Wenn das Wasser erst mal kalt ist, läuft eh' nicht mehr viel an biologischen Prozessen im Teich (die gehen mit der Temperatur zurück), und damit auch wenig im Filter. Bei Frost bewirkt der Filter nur ein beschleunigtes Auskühlen (Wasser ist bei 4°C am schwersten, deshalb schwimmt Eis oben und friert ein Teich nicht von unten).
Wichtig vor dem Abschalten des Filters ist das Absammeln von Blättern etc., und das Zurückschneiden verblühter Wasserpflanzen, damit diese nicht bei wärmerem Wetter über den Winter vergammeln und dabei den Sauerstoffgehalt drücken (wie gesagt, nicht jedes Blatt!). Zum Start des Filters im Frühjahr kannst Du ja ein wenig Bodenschlamm zum sicheren "Starten" in den Schwamm geben. Ob das wirklich nötig ist, darüber gibt es viele Meinungen.


----------



## klaus59 (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange soll sie laufen?*

Hallo Andrea,der Filter muß im Winter nicht durchlaufen er würde auffrieren. Du brauchst dann auch keine UV-Lampe mehr die Algen stellen im Winter das Wachtum ein. Bau die Technik ab, reinige den Filter und die Pumpe und lager sie ein. Die Pumpe würde ich in einem Eimer mit Wasser "überwintern" (Keller o. Garage), damit verhinderst du das die Dichtungen porös werden.

Klaus


----------



## fidomatz (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange soll sie laufen?*

    an alle!


----------



## schertk (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange soll sie laufen?*

Hallo Fidomatz,
Soll der Filter durchlaufen, auch im Winter?
Die Meinungen gehen auseinander. Ich denke, der Filterbetrieb hängt von verschieden Faktoren ab: Teichgrösse, Fischbestand, wenig/viel Wasserpflanzen. 
Kannst Du uns einige Angaben machen?
Möglicherweise kann der Filter mit einer Schaltuhr im Intervall betrieben werden (45 Min. an, 15 Min. aus, usw).
Gruss Tony


----------



## fidomatz (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange soll sie laufen?*

Hallo! 

Nur mal eine kurze Katastrophen-Rückmeldung. Ich habe die Pumpe dann nicht gereinigt. Kam auch Wasser raus. Ca. 2 Wochen später gucke ich morgens aus dem Fenster: SCHOCK: Teich fast leer!

Alles absolut chaotisch, Fisch gerettet, mußte auf die Arbeit,  Schlauch rein, der lief bis nachmittags, totale Ratlosigkeit. Wie wild haben wir dann nach einem Loch gesucht. Sofort die __ Binsen raus, denn ich dachte, die haben ein Loch in die Teichfolie gebohrt, alles hin und her. Kein Loch gefunden. Ganz schlimm. Dann völlig am Ende schaue ich auf die Pumpe... und??? die Erleuchtung! Die Pumpe war verstopft und hatte fast alles Wasser rausgepumpt. Naja, auf diese Weise wurde der arme Teich nach nur ein paar Monaten völlig umgehauen. Jetzt ist er wieder voll. Die Pumpe habe ich erstmal nicht eingeschaltet. Die armen Fischis stehen wohl noch unter Schock.

Ich werde also jetzt die Pumpe, wenn ich sie laufen lasse, doch alle paar Tage reinigen. 

Das soll übrigens keine Kritik an den Informationen sein, die ich bekommen habe, nur einfach mal eine Rückmeldung. Es war wohl mein Fehler, dass ich den zurückgehenden Wassereinlass nicht bemerkt habe. Anfängerfehler halt 

lg Andrea


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pumpe - wie lange soll sie laufen?*

Hallo Andrea, 
das ist ja gerade noch mal gut gegangen. 
Was mich etwas verwirrt hat beim ersten lesen ist, das Du vermutlich die Begriffe Pumpe und Filter durcheinander bringst. 

Die Pumpe ist ja unten im Teich, wenn die verstopft, läuft sie vielleicht heiss, aber der Filter nicht über. Der Filter steht neben dem Teich, und wenn da der Durchfluss verdreckt ist, dann läuft er über. 

So etwas ähnliches ist mir am Anfang meines Teichlerlebens auch passiert nur hatte ich seinerzeit die Pumpe nicht ganz unten im Teich, so dass noch genug Wasser übrig blieb für die Fische. Seitdem bemühe ich mich immer so zu pumpen, das ein leerpumpen des Teiches nicht passieren kann.  

Wenn die Pumpe neben dem Teich steht dann kannst Du erst mal provisorisch ein Stück Restfolie so unter die Pumpe legen, das eventuell überlaufendes Wasser nur wieder Richtung Teich fliessen kann. 

Das schnelle Verdrecken zeigt allerdings, das der Filter deutlich zu klein ist, 
vielleicht solltest Du die nächste Zeit der Technikecke des Forums widmen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------

